# What do I need to print tagless labels in my shirts.



## twells22

First of all I am brand new to the t-shirt business. I just came up with my idea for a line a couple weeks ago and now I have a couple questions regarding the tags.

I have someone designing my graphics now and I still have to find where to buy shirts and where to get them printed. (Still reading articles on here for those answers.)

Ok, I want to remove the tags that come standard on the shirts and then print my own label in them like a Hanes Tagless shirt. I am reading the article now on the shirts that have tear aways tags. Can I simply do this somehow with an iron and custom labels? I don't know where to get the iron on labels made.

If this isn't feasible please let me know. I want my shirts to have their own labels the cheapest way possible.


----------



## splathead

Yes, you can use iron on transfers as labels. 

Some of us silkscreen the label, just like we silkscreen the design on the front of the shirt.

While tear away tag shirts are convenient, you don't have to limit yourself to them if you want to print your own labels. A nice sharp razor also works very well to remove traditional labels from tees. You just don't want to buy "tagless" shirts, as the label is already printed on them and it is more difficult to print over them.


----------



## twells22

Thanks, I figured that I couldn't use the tagless shirts for that reason. So where would I have these custom labels made/purchased.


----------



## splathead

twells22 said:


> Thanks, I figured that I couldn't use the tagless shirts for that reason. So where would I have these custom labels made/purchased.


Well, if you have a pigment printer like an Epson, you could try to print them yourself.

Or, you could purchase platisol transfers, which requires a heat press. Here is all you need to know about plastisol transfers http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

Or, you can have your printer do them when they screen your designs on the front.


----------



## twells22

Well what is the easiest, most cost efficient way to start?


----------



## twells22

I just found this site:
Clothing Labels - Tagless Transfers

That seems like what I'm looking for. Seems a little pricy. Would this work or is there a better option?


----------



## INKSCREENS

You don't really need to find a tear away tag t-shirt if you plan to have a company do the re-labeling for you. The reason I say this is because there are just a few styles that carry tear-away tags which might limit your choices.


----------



## queerrep

twells22 said:


> I just found this site:
> Clothing Labels - Tagless Transfers
> 
> That seems like what I'm looking for. Seems a little pricy. Would this work or is there a better option?


55¢/tag seems pretty expensive – especially considering you'll have to get different tags printed to represent all of the sizes you are offering.

I have custom plastisol tags printed and put them in myself with a heat press. I can't remember exactly (there is a post floating around with exact amount) but I think the tags cost me a little more than 10¢ each because I was able to gang up different tags on one sheet.

If you plan on selling thousands of shirts then you should just get your screen-printer to put them in ... if that's how you plan on producing your shirts.


----------



## jlgill

I've been toying with making tags using transfer paper. You can make dozens of tags on a $1 sheet of paper. 

I've have satisfactory results with white shirts, the dark shirts have been the problem as you have to use transfer paper for darks. With this type of paper, you essentially have white everywhere you don't put ink. I didn't want a big white rectangle with my tag information on it on a black shirt. 

Instead of a square, I made a design and printed my tag information on that. It looks alot better than the square and can still print dozens of labels on a single sheet of transfer paper. 

You dont have this problem with transfers for light shirts, because you get the white to print on from the shirt, but I'm still going to use the label design I've created for the darks for consistency sake.


----------



## AlteredHope

Just a quick question, could you possibly turn vinyl into a "tag" just as easily with a heat press? Like you do for the front of shirts, etc?


----------



## splathead

AlteredHope said:


> Just a quick question, could you possibly turn vinyl into a "tag" just as easily with a heat press? Like you do for the front of shirts, etc?


Trying to cut, then trying to weed text small enough for a label would be very hard, and time consuming.


----------



## roni5

jlgill said:


> I've been toying with making tags using transfer paper. You can make dozens of tags on a $1 sheet of paper.
> 
> I've have satisfactory results with white shirts, the dark shirts have been the problem as you have to use transfer paper for darks. With this type of paper, you essentially have white everywhere you don't put ink. I didn't want a big white rectangle with my tag information on it on a black shirt.
> 
> Instead of a square, I made a design and printed my tag information on that. It looks alot better than the square and can still print dozens of labels on a single sheet of transfer paper.
> 
> You dont have this problem with transfers for light shirts, because you get the white to print on from the shirt, but I'm still going to use the label design I've created for the darks for consistency sake.


thank you for your post please can you tell me the place your bought your dark paper please


----------



## Quartier

queerrep said:


> 55¢/tag seems pretty expensive – especially considering you'll have to get different tags printed to represent all of the sizes you are offering.
> 
> I have custom plastisol tags printed and put them in myself with a heat press. I can't remember exactly (there is a post floating around with exact amount) but I think the tags cost me a little more than 10¢ each because I was able to gang up different tags on one sheet.
> 
> If you plan on selling thousands of shirts then you should just get your screen-printer to put them in ... if that's how you plan on producing your shirts.


Some companies will give you custom tags for free, and custom hangtags if your order total will come out to a certain amount. 55 cents isn't that bad in the grand scheme of things because you can sell a t-shirt for $10-80 depending on the design and how you sell it. So if you paid for $55 worth of tags and spent $5/shirt then you'd make $5450-75450 profit.


----------



## Hetzer

Some manufacturers offer all these services: making the shirts, screen printing, hang tags and labels.


----------



## martin43

queerrep said:


> 55¢/tag seems pretty expensive – especially considering you'll have to get different tags printed to represent all of the sizes you are offering.
> 
> I have custom plastisol tags printed and put them in myself with a heat press. I can't remember exactly (there is a post floating around with exact amount) but I think the tags cost me a little more than 10¢ each because I was able to gang up different tags on one sheet.
> 
> If you plan on selling thousands of shirts then you should just get your screen-printer to put them in ... if that's how you plan on producing your shirts.


Why couldn't one just press just your logo below the tag? This way you don't have to worry about the size, washing instructions and material used. I believe that you have to have all three of these elements to be legal. You just need a big enough image to over power the original tag.... at least til you get established enough to justify the cost. Also barber and company, charges .0175 per square inch. 2 x 2 is 7 cents. If you don't have to put all of that extra crap on your image, you can make the brand big and bold.


----------

